# models by Bogyoke



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

This is my first custom car model. The Revell Chevy Chevelle station wagon. 1/25 










It's built box stock with no AM parts used. The only mods are lowering the suspension and drilling out the tail pipes. Also, the USMC decals and 'SAPPER' text were not kit supplied.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Feb 16 2010, 08:17 PM~16633220
> *This is my first custom car model. The Revell Chevy Chevelle station wagon. 1/25
> 
> 
> ...



damn bro that thing looks mean like that


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good like that the wheels look good alot better than they do just chrome


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

nice wagon, liking the detail, i really like that photobooth :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Feb 16 2010, 10:17 PM~16633220
> *This is my first custom car model. The Revell Chevy Chevelle station wagon. 1/25
> 
> 
> ...






:wow: dude this thing is sick! i like the bumpers painted the body color  looks real good


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Feb 16 2010, 07:17 PM~16633220
> *This is my first custom car model. The Revell Chevy Chevelle station wagon. 1/25
> 
> 
> ...


came out really good man! how did u tint the vent windows green?


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

wagon looking good, nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## whitealexander (Mar 31, 2009)

its looking hot mate..


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

cool, Thanks all for the comments. 

The 'mean' look was what I was going for. I painted the spokes Floquil Grimy Black, which is actually a flat dark gray, to look like the powder coated look. 

The vent windows were brush painted with Gunze Sangyo clear green 









 my 'photobooth' is outside the back door with a big piece of white card board curved for the infinite field 

thanks


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Feb 16 2010, 07:17 PM~16633220
> *This is my first custom car model. The Revell Chevy Chevelle station wagon. 1/25
> 
> 
> ...


was flat the theme of the wagon build off lol


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

haha

no


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

badass wagon


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

cool cool thank you sir


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Mean lookin wagon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks real good.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, I like that wagon! Got that Desert Storm look...  Tight...


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

haha you nailed it. That was the idea behind it 

thanks for the comments


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

at MODELFEST last Sunday 




































disc brake calipers


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Talk about ORIGINAL!!! :wow: THIS LACC IS TUFF!!! :wow:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

the wagon looks killer


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Mar 3 2010, 01:23 AM~16779172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Mar 2 2010, 10:23 PM~16779172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that style it's refreshing to see.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Mar 2 2010, 10:23 PM~16779172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  damm thats nice


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You know whats ? That bitch dont look to damn bad ! I knkida like the no chrome look !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 3 2010, 01:59 AM~16779594
> *Talk about ORIGINAL!!! :wow: THIS LACC IS TUFF!!! :wow:
> *






X-2-3-and 4 :biggrin: 

that lac is serious :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

cool, thanks for all the comments


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THAT SHIT LOOKED TIGHT IN PERSON! GREAT JOB AND THANKS FOR THOSE 1109'S MY BROTHA!! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

It was cool seeing these rides last sunday bro. Cool ideas on both :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Mar 3 2010, 12:23 AM~16779172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering if you ever finished this, looks good


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

crazy lac bro you should keep a theme of rides like this going you should do a low low in this style next would be  to see :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Good idea, I'll try that 

and thanks for all the comments fellas, very motivating 



> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 3 2010, 07:05 PM~16788814
> *THAT SHIT LOOKED TIGHT IN PERSON! GREAT JOB AND THANKS FOR THOSE 1109'S MY BROTHA!! :biggrin:
> *


Cool cool, your Caddy looks super clean


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Caddy looks good. Needs a .50 cal in the trunk.

:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Mar 4 2010, 04:49 PM~16798583
> *Caddy looks good. Needs a .50 cal in the trunk.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


X2 and that bumper kit could be the ammo drum... :0


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

haha 

I have a kit in 1/24 but it's not gonna be installed into this one 




















:biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that lac is badass and that gun...i want one


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Mar 4 2010, 07:08 PM~16799868
> *haha
> 
> I have a kit in 1/24 but it's not gonna be installed into this one
> ...



Sick...  Keep them builds comin' bro! BADDASS... :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 4 2010, 09:21 PM~16800044
> *Sick...  Keep them builds comin' bro! BADDASS... :wow:  :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I tried putting the Caddy in one of those acrylic showcase boxes, boxed as 1/25 but it doesn't fit. Too high and too long. I'll have to buy one of those 1/18 scale ones. . .


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Mar 2 2010, 10:23 PM~16779172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
I thought the union won in the south? has the civil war kicked off again?
Are we being Invaded? Hey bro I am still really feeling the station wagon.
the primer finish,, the bumpers. and the fuckin rims.. you got down on that..
the car has kind of a rocker/ lowrider/ with/horsepower look.. But the Cadi? hell I still have not built a 90 so maybe I cant talk?,, but I must confess I dont get it.
( what if it's contagious ?) :wow: chrome is our friend! shiny paint does not want to hurt us!


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Haha! :biggrin: 

I'm trying to break into model car building slowly and not get in over my head and burn out before finishing a project. Military armor and vehicle models is my background so the style has transfered over.

Thanks for checkin' in and looking


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:nicoderm: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Apr 30 2010, 05:24 PM~17354537
> *Haha!  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm trying to break into model car building slowly and not get in over my head and burn out before finishing a project. Military armor and vehicle models is my background so the style has transfered over.
> ...


 roll call,, I knew you had a since of humor to go with those skills! 
(Military Armor) that ex plane's it.. this cadi looks like something
Sgt. DUNKirt MacSLAUGHTER would use to take his girl cruzing! when i saw the trunk 
open? I half expected to see an RPG or two back there! :wow: 
translation : A plus dude. you got the look! Hey this car could go cruzzing, and then get into a high speed chase with the cops... and then loose them once you go off into a forest! :biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

It's been a while since I've posted models here. I slid and lapsed back into military models. 

This model was a kit-mash for Halloween. Probably one of the fastest builds I've done. I started at the beginning of October and finished the 31st. 

It's neither a low low or a military subject, just a grave digging hearse on tracks:











These are the 2 kits I worked with. 

All parts used was from these 2 kits only and no AM products. 



And with Mr. Mohinga's help, we begin. . .


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Painted with aerosol can enamels then detailed and weathered with hobby brand acrylics. 








































Happy Halloween, Samhain, Dia de los Muertos . . .


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

very nice homie! mad props DIGGIN IT!


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks for the kind words. It was a super fun build


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Did the little guy in the weird hat scare you? Make your keyboard typing fingers tremble? Hahaha


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

The Responses in this thread are fucking Hilarious "I don't wanna be in one because everyone else wants one" that's like saying "I'm going to be a *** because every other guy wants to fuck girls".

The fact you're letting other people affect how you look at a car and how you approach it, pretty much means you're a fucking pussy. Motherfuckers don't become a lowrider to impress, to stand out, fuck that. We become lowriders because we love our fucking cars. Fuck the other guy and what they want, it's about what you want. If you're really going to not buy a fucking nice ass car because everyone else wants that same nice ass car, then you're a fucking moron.

Motherfuckers wanna talk shit on 4door cars from that 50s,60s, salvaged from the junkyard yet are driving some piece of shit rusted out 2 door they bought at a police auction.

Real Lowriders don't give 2 fucks about anyone else's opinion. If we did we'd never have the fucking culture in the first place, You think they didn't get shit from the Hotrodders? It's what we do it's who we are and it's fucking pussies to afraid to do there own thing that ruin it.

"Oh I'd wanted to be a lowrider, after I saw Dr. Dre in "Let Me Ride" but someone said it's all about 30s now and Donks, so I'll order a set of those, I don't wanna do what I want because of what others might think."


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

70monte805 said:


> im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*





70monte805 said:


> The Responses in this thread are fucking Hilarious "I don't wanna be in one because everyone else wants one" that's like saying "I'm going to be a *** because every other guy wants to fuck girls".
> 
> The fact you're letting other people affect how you look at a car and how you approach it, pretty much means you're a fucking pussy. Motherfuckers don't become a lowrider to impress, to stand out, fuck that. We become lowriders because we love our fucking cars. Fuck the other guy and what they want, it's about what you want. If you're really going to not buy a fucking nice ass car because everyone else wants that same nice ass car, then you're a fucking moron.
> 
> ...

















Crystal Meth, boys and girls. Crystal Meth will kick your own brain right in the nuts !


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

:roflmao:he missed the pill call line:facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

a408nutforu said:


> :roflmao:he missed the pill call line:facepalm:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Bunch of fuckin hatters in here for real. Y'all are forgetting about all the boxxies you'll need to ship this thing, tape to tape all the boxxies together to fit the car in, time spent at the post office, gas to get the boxxies and tape to tape all the boxxies together. Time it takes to tape the boxxies together. Add it up, shit is a steal!


----------



## Bad mother truckeR (Oct 29, 2013)

70monte805 said:


> Bunch of fuckin hatters in here for real. Y'all are forgetting about all the boxxies you'll need to ship this thing, tape to tape all the boxxies together to fit the car in, time spent at the post office, gas to get the boxxies and tape to tape all the boxxies together. Time it takes to tape the boxxies together. Add it up, shit is a steal!


this dude again. what the fuck?! you need some rehab n shit homie? lay off the rock, shit dont get you nowhere.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

a408nutforu said:


> :roflmao:he missed the pill call line:facepalm:


He never got that far he missed the short bus line . Incest maybe ....


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

just read this thread for for the first time, awesome work man!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kool stuff in here,bro!


----------



## javzam78 (Sep 5, 2007)

i absolutely love your builds. Very original. Keep it up.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words fellas :biggrin:





Hydrohype said:


> roll call,, I knew you had a since of humor to go with those skills!
> (Military Armor) that ex plane's it.. this cadi looks like something
> Sgt. DUNKirt MacSLAUGHTER would use to take his girl cruzing! when i saw the trunk
> open? I half expected to see an RPG or two back there! :wow:
> translation : A plus dude. you got the look! Hey this car could go cruzzing, and then get into a high speed chase with the cops... and then loose them once you go off into a forest! :biggrin:


thanks, Hydrohype

a few things that can't really be seen from the pictures are the in progress shots of the front suspension and faux leather seats. 

I wasn't satisfied with the kit supplied part because I wanted to articulate the front steering how ever I wanted:

































The leather seats






















thanks for looking


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Fuck those seat's are tight as hell!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> Fuck those seat's are tight as hell!


X2


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Bad ass seats.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Bogyoke said:


> Painted with aerosol can enamels then detailed and weathered with hobby brand acrylics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats tight!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks. I'm trying to bust out another holiday project for christmas. Except this next one will be low


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

*Let Me Ride that Turtle*


----------

